# Blue Storm and Smoke Signals



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 17, 2007)

Had the awesome opportunity to head on over to the pro store in NYC and pick up some gems.

I got:

Blue Storm
All 5 of the eyeshadows
Lightning Lipglass
Mystery Khol Power
Feline Khol Power

Smoke Signals
Smoking Eyes Quad
Gentle Fume Quad
Raven Khol Power
Sample of Silver Fog

Pics are here:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74901

and here

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74902


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 17, 2007)

Damn it...I'm so living in the wrong town. lol. Great haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 17, 2007)

That's a Great haul! Enjoy! 





I went to the pro store last night, but only to check out the goods (I was invited to get a makeover at Macy's next week, so I will buy them at that time) & make my shopping list.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 17, 2007)

Yay! Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks similar to what I plan on purchasing...

What do you think of the kohl powers??? How are they different from the other liners MAC offers?


----------



## Hilly (Aug 17, 2007)

That is some awesome stufff.....I have got to get to MAC...my credit card is getting cold!


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 17, 2007)

I always look out for your hauls... great swatches too!  the quads are lovely!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 17, 2007)

Haha, thank you ladies :-D I love the khol powers- they are gorgeous. In terms of texture they are def in between a khol and a powerpoint. Feline is a blackest black- similar to the lava pencil too faced offers. Mystery is a gorgeous shimmery teal (but not glittery or sparkley!) and Raven is a gorgeous  what looks like purple/maroon with a hint of red in it pencil!


----------



## red (Aug 17, 2007)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I faxed in my order this am, just the pigment


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

Those quads are gorgeous, I am sure you will come up with a few FOTDs for us with them.


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 17, 2007)

Those are gorgeous colors!  Can't wait to see what you do with them!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds like a badass haul.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 17, 2007)

Badass indeed my friends :-D I had so much fun!


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yay Adina...thanks so much for posting your new goodies!  I can not wait until next week!  Enjoy your gems and thanks again sweetie!  BTW, it all looks AWESOME!!


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 17, 2007)

Lucky you! I have my eye on the brown quad


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 17, 2007)

gorgeous pictures of course, but now that i am thinking about it some, i am debating on whether or not i want the gentle fuming quad because i already have rondelle in a pot and i can always get carbon later on, is there anything special about the other 2 shades in there that would make me even think about purchasing them when i can use my money elsewhere, like on some new brushes?


----------



## applefrite (Aug 18, 2007)

Very great Haul !!!!!!!


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_gorgeous pictures of course, but now that i am thinking about it some, i am debating on whether or not i want the gentle fuming quad because i already have rondelle in a pot and i can always get carbon later on, is there anything special about the other 2 shades in there that would make me even think about purchasing them when i can use my money elsewhere, like on some new brushes?_

 
I'd also really love your opinion here!  This is a great question.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 18, 2007)

Sooo lucky, great haul! 

I want both of the quads as well. They looked neutral enough to me to pull off both (I'm cool-toned), what do you think?

Someone mentioned that the kohl powers are the perfect product to line the waterline, do you agree? How is the staying power?


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 19, 2007)

awesome haul!! I can't wait til next week!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks ladies! answers to questions up in macchat


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 20, 2007)

GREAT haul! Can't wait to scoop some of the Blue Storm/Smoke Signals stuffies! Thanks for the swatches too.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome swatches girl! Love your haul!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks ladies, i try to help out my fellow mac junkies when i can


----------



## KimSwim (Aug 20, 2007)

Great Haul! I can't wait till Thursday when I can go and haul on these collections!


----------



## MAC_A_LICIOUS (Aug 21, 2007)

*UMMM... I WONDER IF THEY HAVE THEM AT MY PRO STORE BUT IF NOT I CAN WAIT 2 MORE DAYS. BUT I CANT WAIT TO TRY THOSE QUADS OUT.....YUMMY!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

